# Overnight at Dover



## 90074 (May 1, 2005)

We are departing by cross-channel ferry from Dover at 5 a.m. giving us a very economical fare (£45). We shall arrive in Dover late afternoon the previous day and park. Unlike Calais there is nowhere inside the ferry port to park for longer than an hour. Does anyone know of somewhere reasonably close to the port where parking is both legal and safe?

Thanks 
javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

hinxworth said:


> Does anyone know of somewhere reasonably close to the port where parking is both legal and safe?


Hi Hinxworth,

there is a quite centrally located car park in Dover where "overnight parking" against a fee is allowed. Have unfortunately forgotten it's name. Don't know whether it is safe either.

Alternative: Check my two entries for St Margaret's at Cliffe in the WildSpots database. That is just about 10 min drive away from Dover.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ollybear (May 16, 2005)

The website of Dover gives the following information:
--Cars towing Caravans wishing to make a ferry crossing are not permitted in Dover Habour more than 2 hours before departure time. Provision for these vehicles to park has been made in the Harbour Board Car Park on Union Street. Prices are as follows: 
Up to 4 hours £1.50 
4 to 8 hours £2.50 
8 to 24 hours £5.00 
24 to 48 hours £8.00 
48 to 72 hours £10.00

Please note that a ticket must be purchased for both car and caravan--

To confirm, that this is also valid for motorhomes, I sent an e-mail to the appropriate adress: [email protected] <[email protected]> one year ago, but never got an answer.

In the seventies and eigthies we enjoyed staying at Langdon heights for one night, but this is not possible anymore, one price you pay for the increasing number of motorhomes I feel. 
We now always stay at Calais, the atmosphere there makes us feel welcome with our motorhome.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Get the next available ferry to Calais...why waste a night in Dover when you can start your holiday that little bit earlier?

It may cost you a tenner or so to alter your booking but IMHO it is better to start the day in France (kip in the Calais terminal car park), and beat any potential traffic rush.

Texas


----------



## 93606 (May 1, 2005)

We always park in the Tesco car park - never had any problems. The staff seem quite happy for us to stay, it is well lit & 10 minutes from the docks. Also of course as it is a 24 hour shop we can do any shopping we need when we get there - which i feel is only fair as we are using their car park ! We have however always arrived quite late - 11/12pm for a sleep before getting the 6am ferry. There are usually other motorhomes / caravans there as well.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Would this be better in "touring info" as anyone searching for stopovers at Dover wouldn't expect it to be in general chitchat, although I could be wrong.   

Cheers Sid


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I actually received a reply from the email address given earlier by Ollybear and I'll tell you what they said:- 

"Motorhomes can park at the Western end of the seafront at Dover - look for area where hitched caravans can be parked. Pay and display between 8.30 and 5.30 (£3.50 for 9 hours) and FREE overnight! "

Not bad I thought but neither were other ideas given here - just thought I'd give you an alternative! We will also be needing parking at Dover and I am grateful for this thread. Ana xx


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The M/home parking that gitanrosa is referring to is at Marine Parade, go along the A20 dual carriageway to the roundabout by the dock entrance and double back on yourself on the other side of the dual carriageway, take the left turn into Marine drive and at the end many M/homes park overnight there....










Never stayed there myself as we always prefer to abandon the UK asap but have seen many vans parked up there.

pete.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

There is a CC Cert Loc at 
The Royal Oak New Dover Road, Capel-Le-Ferne, Folkestone, CT18 7HY 01303244787 (on the B2011).
Have stayed there last year and was fine and not too far from dover docks. £6 I think and nice to be able to get a bite in the bar, a drink, and a natter with the friendly proprietor and other guests on the CL.

Jon.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

A word of caution about Calais. I was there a short while ago and noted that after all the renovations on the seafront carpark (in the front of the harbour) there are considerably less places available and there are entrance barriers, although no cash machines at the time I was there, so in future overnighting there may prove more difficult than in the past. Also the bays have been marked so expect complaints from fellow parkers (especially the PC Brits!!!).

nobby


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Re, renovations on the seafront parking: All the more reason to overnight in the 'Sans billets' car park.

Texas


----------

